# Stews, Curries, Gumbos and Deep-Fries Thead



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Great idea for a new thread. Clearly dieting is not the answer to my waist problem, but rather more generously sized clothing should do the trick! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Got the recipe for that jambalaya?


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I was going to say Gumbo or what is the difference of the two? never been in the South.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

ran23 said:


> I was going to say Gumbo or what is the difference of the two? never been in the South.


My intuition is that a Gumbo is a soup served over rice and a jambalaya has the rice mixed in during cooking. They're both wonderful but I prefer to make gumbo and serve it over the rice i cooked in an instant-pot. Besides, you can serve it over polenta, too!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Got the recipe for that jambalaya?


I do not but a quick search should provide a bundle of them.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I do not but a quick search should provide a bundle of them.


No problem. I just wing it.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> My intuition is that a Gumbo is a soup served over rice and a jambalaya has the rice mixed in during cooking. They're both wonderful but I prefer to make gumbo and serve it over the rice i cooked in an instant-pot. Besides, you can serve it over polenta, too!


In this neck of the woods one of the major differences is the use of a dark roux in the building of a gumbo. Start with a cup of flour and a cup of oil. Cook slowly to the desired color. Dark chocolate is the usual stopping point. Jambalaya is often served over rice, and gumbo usually has a bit spooned on top.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

The rice is cooked in the Jambalaya. The sausage, chicken and trinity is browned then the rice and stock go in and it is covered and simmered until the rice is cooked. Fried okra can be added at the end.

Gumbo is a roux based stew with white rice served on the side or on top. Ettoufe is a dish where the main ingredients are cooked smothered in trinity and garlic then served over rice.

This how I understand it. I learnt this from watching Chef Justin Wilson on PBS.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

David J. Cooper said:


> The rice is cooked in the Jambalaya. The sausage, chicken and trinity is browned then the rice and stock go in and it is covered and simmered until the rice is cooked. Fried okra can be added at the end.
> 
> Gumbo is a roux based stew with white rice served on the side or on top. Ettoufe is a dish where the main ingredients are cooked smothered in trinity and garlic then served over rice.
> 
> ...


There was a place in Houston's I loved, Treebesrd's. Their jambalaya had fairly large strips of onion and bell pepper and canned tomatoes still in fairly large pieces. It was chock full of shrimp and sausage. Now I am thinking of getting some file and cooking a pot.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

David J. Cooper said:


> The rice is cooked in the Jambalaya. The sausage, chicken and trinity is browned then the rice and stock go in and it is covered and simmered until the rice is cooked. Fried okra can be added at the end.
> 
> Gumbo is a roux based stew with white rice served on the side or on top. Ettoufe is a dish where the main ingredients are cooked smothered in trinity and garlic then served over rice.
> 
> ...


I learned a lot watching Justin and was quite nonplused when a Cajun acquaintance blew up into a complete rant about his being a 'Counterfeit *******' who wasn't Cajun at all. His wife was, though, and possibly one grandmother. He was still funny and whipped up great chow!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> There was a place in Houston's I loved, Treebesrd's. Their jambalaya had fairly large strips of onion and bell pepper and canned tomatoes still in fairly large pieces. It was chock full of shrimp and sausage. Now I am thinking of getting some file and cooking a pot.


The weather is going to turn warm again later in the week but when it cools down once more, I will be right there after you. Duck leg and andouille sausage should be just the ticket. I already have the frozen okra . . .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's tonight's experiment. It's a total winner and a complete meal in one bowl.

Quick Shrimp Curry
​
Ingredients

▢ 1 tbsp vegetable oil

▢ 1 onion , finely diced

▢ 1 tbsp Garam Masala or mild curry powder

▢ 1 tsp ground turmeric

▢ 1 tsp salt

▢ 1 red chilli , finely diced

▢ 2 tbsp freshly grated ginger

▢ 2 garlic cloves , minced

▢ 2 tbsp tomato paste

▢ 50 g | 1/4 cup ground almonds (see notes)

▢ 240 ml | 1 cup light coconut milk

▢ 120 ml | 1/2 cup vegetable stock

▢ 2 bell peppers , sliced

▢ 1000 gr/15 oz raw peeled prawns (shrimp)

▢ 225 g | 1 cup baby spinach

▢ 1 lime quartered , to serve

▢ Coriander (cilantro), to serve

▢ Pinch chilli flakes, to serve

Instructions

Heat the oil in a large pan or wok. Cook the onion over medium heat for a couple of minutes until softened.

Stir the curry Garam Masala, salt, turmeric, garlic, chilli and fresh ginger.

Add the tomato paste and stock. Stir in the ground almonds, coconut milk, and bell peppers. Cook for 5 minutes.

Add the prawns and cook until they just turn pink - a couple of minutes.

Finally, add the spinach and cook until it wilts. Check and adjust the seasoning to your taste.

Serve over rice with a pinch of chilli flakes and lime wedges on the side.

Fabulous--and filling!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64653


The picture above reminds me that we are way overdue for our next trip to New Orleans....they have the best crawfish boils I have yet encountered. Nuff said.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64814
> 
> 
> View attachment 64815
> ...


Paraphrasing Renee Zellweger from the movie Jerry MaGuire, "You had me at the 'Stir-Fry Gumbo!" Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

A fifteen minute curry, same cooking time as the jasmine rice. Brown cubed firm tofu rolled in cornstarch in peanut oil. Remove cubes. Blitz some bell pepper, carrot, red onion, and celery in the food processor. Sweat them briefly with a couple or three heaping teaspoons of curry paste. Add the tofu back, pour in a can of coconut milk, 2-3 tbsp. of brown sugar, and 2 tbsp. of fish sauce. 

Photo will not upload. Sorry. Still tasty.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Chicken curry!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65221


Shepherd's pie? What a great idea for dinner, if the previously planned menu were not already in the works.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65349


A hearty pot of beef stew, on a cold Halloween night? Now that's the way to celebrate the holiday, "trick or treating" be damned! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66647
> 
> 
> View attachment 66651


A Cajun Bucket, with a side of waffle fries? Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66707


Looking pretty tempting. I do so love creamy garlic mussels and if one doesn't get too enthusiastic slurping up that sauce, the dish is arguably diet friendly!


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Proper stick to your ribs autumnal cooking favourites chez Humphries
Chicken Cacciatore jointed seasoned chicken browned then roasted and added to a pan of tomato, carnaroli, shallots, garlic, dry white wine, olives, bay, etc


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Lamb kofta curry 
Meatballs of browned lamb flecked with coriander, garlic and chilli cooked in a thick sauce of tomato puree, ginger, garlic, onion base, turmeric, coriander, cumin, methi, garam masala etc
Finished off with cream, served with plain pilau naan and chutney


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Tarka dhal red split lentils boiled then spiced with turmeric, chilli, methi leaf, coriander stalks, salt and oil. Then tempered with spiced ghee. Much garlic, cinnamon stick, cumin, tomatoes, chilli's, masala etc. A very nice side dish with chapatis. Any leftovers go to make a chicken dhansak, a Parsee dish with a sweet and sour taste from the addition of tamarind


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

I must admit that I rarely cook this as I find making confit of duck leg a bind so I have to wait until the European food market arrives in our town in December to.pick up the required ingredients. Confit of duck of course and Tolouse sausage, cannelini beans, pork belly, herbs de provence, thyme, stock, some root veg. A long slow cook after the initial browning of the meats gives one enough time for a nap or a pre-prandial glass or two whist sitting in expectation and pondering which dessert would round off the meal nicely. Well surely it must involve Creme Anglaise n'est ce pas?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Dayam, I just put on ten pounds just looking at the past few posts!

Keep it up!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm thinking of making a cassoulet for Christmas Eve if I can get enough people over to help eat it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I highly recommend this Cassoulet recipe from the late Anthony Sedlak. A Vancouver chef who's flame was extinguished far too early:

https://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipe/white-bean-cassoulet/8514/
The shortcut he uses for confiting the duck works very well.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67421


Beef stew (yum) and Hardtack (?) it appears. A 30 minute soak in that beef stew would magically transform the hardtack into a shockingly good treat, I presume! LOL.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Maybe not this thread. A while back I saw a mix of Macaroni and Coleslaw recipe. You can bet what I found on sale this morning. The mix is neat. You expect the Macaroni soft texture, then the crunch of the Coleslaw is great. Even tossed some into a low carb wrap.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

ran23 said:


> Maybe not this thread. A while back I saw a mix of Macaroni and Coleslaw recipe. You can bet what I found on sale this morning. The mix is neat. You expect the Macaroni soft texture, then the crunch of the Coleslaw is great. Even tossed some into a low carb wrap.


Those might be beaten biscuits but since I'm not a Southerner, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67509


I haven't done so in the past five or six years, but I have cooked chili in a cast iron pot over an open fire for myself and the kids. The grandsons called it cowboy chili. LOL. Some really good memories. Thanks!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

View attachment 67885


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67879
> 
> View attachment 67885


My incentive for this coming Sunday's family dinner. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Punjabi staff chicken curry. Chicken on the bone makes this very rich and savoury. Finished off with yogurt and fresh coriander leaves, served with plain basmati and popadoms.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69187


Looks oh-so-tempting, but pray tell, what are we looking at?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Sort of a mushroom soup bread bowl with candied nuts and bacon?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Sort of a mushroom soup bread bowl with candied nuts and bacon?


Once we put the upcoming holiday feast behind us, I'm going to have to try my had at creating that high carb feast in the Eagles crib!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69525


We really need to add some kind of pasta to the mix pictured above.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Maybe, that is basically what I had for dinner last night.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69685


Now that is indeed the way to build a great chicken potpie! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70695


Louisiana sea pot.....I would add a healthy measure of Crawdads to the mix.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70865


Stewing over Shepherds Pie, eh? Looks good!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72781
> 
> 
> View attachment 72783


I will take two slices of the Quiche, please....a good entree to build one's breakfast around!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74109


Life can be very, very good!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I love French Onion Soup and the above appears to be a version of such on steroids. Could we be drooling over a French onion stew, perchance? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I love French Onion Soup and the above appears to be a version of such on steroids. Could we be drooling over a French onion stew, perchance? :icon_scratch:


Well spotted. That's what the label said, French onion beef stew.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

French onion soup is so easy to make and so good to eat!

DW made what she called an onion lasagna this past Friday, using sauteed onions in place of ground beef or sausage. Was pretty good, but we could not have open flames in our home that evening!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The most important ingredient to French Onion Soup is patience.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74943
> 
> 
> View attachment 74945


I kind of miss cuddling up with a hearty bowl of beef stew on a cold, wintry night. paired with a glass of good Burgundy! Warms one right up!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75049
> 
> 
> View attachment 75051
> ...


Much to love in the food photo collage above! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That shrimp thing has me pondering . . .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75327


Almost anything cooked in a cast iron pot over an open fire is going to be pretty darned good. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75459


Fish and endless chips! Note the bucket of fries in the upper left corner of the shot. A nice treat, perhaps two or three times a year....yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Fish and endless chips! Note the bucket of fries in the upper left corner of the shot. A nice treat, perhaps two or three times a year....yes, no?


Needs malt vinegar.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75807


Not sure why, but soups always taste better served in a hollowed out loaf! Got to stay away from such temptations because I always seen to eat half the loaf, with the soup/stew/chili.......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76455


Chic peas are always a nice addition to a robust bowl of home made stew! The above looks tempting.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And sheet pans. Gotta love sheet pans!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you ever tried buffalo cauliflower? It is pretty tasty and it is weight/waist friendly to the one eating it! It goes well with my cauliflower crusted pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

(_Shudder!_)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78769
> 
> 
> View attachment 78771


Memories of Mama's cooking! We just don't eat quite that good anymore.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79097


Have you tried replacing the steamed white rice in that dish with riced cauliflower? I substituted riced cauliflower for the baked potatoes in last evenings family dinner and the family seemed to approve of the substitute. At approximately 20 calories for a 3/4 cup serving, it is a great way to cut calories.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ewwww . . .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Ewwww . . .


LOL, that was my initial reaction, but add some butter, sour cream garlic salt and other seasonings to your tast and it reallu isn't bad...tastes pretty good actually. I will continue to play with the concept and see how good it might het.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In other words, if you put enough effort into killing the cauliflower taste, it doesn't taste like cauliflower?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Left over chili (no beans) over cauliflower rice and egg over easy. breakfast


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ran23 said:


> Left over chili (no beans) over cauliflower rice and egg over easy. breakfast


I will give the breakfast recipe detailed above a try! Thanks.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I so love onion rings!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ohio pork cutlet sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84304


Organ meat stew? Looks good!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Organ meat stew? Looks good!


Mushrooms and lamb, according to the caption.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Ohio pork cutlet sandwich.
> 
> View attachment 84706


I can't recall the name of the restaurant, but there was a place just outside of Spangdahlem AFB that served pork cutlet sandwiches that looked very much like the ones pictured above...tasted great and pretty darned filling, as I recall. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

After being sick off and on for a week, I finally pinned it down to my hard cheese. damn


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Steak and Mushroom Pie


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86216


I not sure that I know what I am looking at, but the Siracha sauce has peaked my interest and I find myself compelled to ask...what's in the bowl my friend?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I not sure that I know what I am looking at, but the Siracha sauce has peaked my interest and I find myself compelled to ask...what's in the bowl my friend?


My guess is some kind of Thai curry because of the peanuts, the Siracha and the basil.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86196


I'm looking at the photo above and hoping that that is not the shovel that was used to dig their field toilet! I all into camping and cooking over an open fire...you know, roughing it, but alas I am not that rough! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

"Military stew", a Korean favorite.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86396
> 
> 
> "Military stew", a Korean favorite.


With all that Spam we see in the upper left turn of the skillet, it is probably a Hawaiian favorite as well....yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Good question. The dish has its origins in the earliest days of the American occupation after WWII. The country was bitingly poor and living mostly off American aid. Meat was in especially short supply and American hot dogs and SPAM were the most plentiful. So the Koreans, highly inventive folk that they are, adapted. Even now, with beef, chicken, pork and fish in good supply, they still love their Military stew. It must be good stuff.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86696


Having considered the the above photo for perhaps 10 minutes, I'm still not sure what I am looking at, thouge it does somewhat resemble a sausage stuffing mix I pulled out of my butt/collection of recipes and served to the family a couple of weeks back. I liked it, but I was the only one sitting at the table that did...a lot of leftovers from that one, for sure! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Having considered the the above photo for perhaps 10 minutes, I'm still not sure what I am looking at, thouge it does somewhat resemble a sausage stuffing mix I pulled out of my butt/collection of recipes and served to the family a couple of weeks back. I liked it, but I was the only one sitting at the table that did...a lot of leftovers from that one, for sure! LOL.


It's some sort of one-pot with all the levels of the food pyramid thrown together.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This is, in case you didn't know, BBQ'd chicken feet.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86759
> 
> 
> This is, in case you didn't know, BBQ'd chicken feet.


I will admit to having eaten pickled pigs feet, on more than a few occasions. However, I can't say the same about chicken s feet prepared in any fashion! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I ate pickled pig's feet exactly once. BBQ's chicken feet are a whole lot better. They go good in grandma's soup, too.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> I ate pickled pig's feet exactly once. BBQ's chicken feet are a whole lot better. They go good in grandma's soup, too.


Thanks for the feedback (no pun intended!). Perhaps I need to suck it up (pun intended.) and give barbecued chicken's feet a try(?).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a traditional dim sum. So are BBQ'd duck feet and they're equally good. When you have a country with a HUGE population and a less-than-optimal food supply, you learn to make sure nothing goes to waste.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> I will admit to having eaten pickled pigs feet, on more than a few occasions. However, I can't say the same about chicken s feet prepared in any fashion! LOL.


I’ve had them on more than one occasion. Locally (meaning NC Pa, in the past decades someone must have been preparing a variety of pickled “stuff” for local bars, including pigs feet (knuckles), turkey gizards, some sort of sausage stuff that wasn’t quite sausage, but was instant indigestion.

Can’t opine about what may be on bar counters today, as it has been years since I visited those establishments so dear to my pre-marital years, lest DW come looking for me appearing as Major Hoople’s wife, looming in the doorway, swinging a rolling pin.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Big T said:


> I’ve had them on more than one occasion. Locally (meaning NC Pa, in the past decades someone must have been preparing a variety of pickled “stuff” for local bars, including pigs feet (knuckles), turkey gizards, some sort of sausage stuff that wasn’t quite sausage, but was instant indigestion.
> 
> Can’t opine about what may be on bar counters today, as it has been years since I visited those establishments so dear to my pre-marital years, lest DW come looking for me appearing as Major Hoople’s wife, looming in the doorway, swinging a rolling pin.


I wonder how many here know who Major Hoople was? I suppose that dates our age?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

How about the Katzenjamer Kids? (I remember when the Major invented his fishing lure. You can still find them in collectors' circles.)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87056


Is that perhaps the beginnings of a "do it yourself" pastie meat pie kit? Man we have to make a trip to Michigan's upper peninsula to get perhaps the best pasties made in these United States!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it's the filling for a steak and mushroom pie--very British.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Actually looks like something I ate this past Sunday morning! Was poking around in the frig and found pieces of beef with a few (very few) mushroom pieces. I ate it and it was not bad. 

DW later in the day, whilst feeding Beag, asked if I fed her yet. Said no, why? Replied, where did her dog dish go, with the beef chunks......

Learned this morning that the jar of Jif (think it's Jif) is one that was recalled for salmonella. Daughter said the peanut butter is recalled. DW said it's OK, as it's for the Beag. I replied I've been eating it. DW said don't worry, if it was infected, I would know it by now.

Life's a circus!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87199


I really loved a good mess of French Fries, but then the darned doc said they didn't like me and that I should avoid them. Now I still have a platonic love affair going on with the french fries and am learning to really dislike my Doctor(s)! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh wow. I haven’t visited this thread in a while but came for some ideas for dinner. Now I want _everything_!

Mrs. Troones: What should we do for dinner?

Troones: How about _everything_!!?

Mrs. Troones: You’ve been reading that food thread on the clothes forum again.

Troones: Ummm, no. By the way, how is your Mom doing these days?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88371


Nothing better on a cold winter's night that a steaming, hearty bowl of beef stew!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I know, I know, they should have left out the beans or served them on the side.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88619
> 
> 
> I know, I know, they should have left out the beans or served them on the side.


LOL, well some of us Pennsyltuckians make our chili with beans in the chili and unlike those hard core Texans we wear the cowpoop on the outside of our boots! LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

STOO!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

chicken and squash stew


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89452
> 
> 
> View attachment 89453


Yum! Huston, I might have a bit of a problem here. Eating seems to be one of the really great joys of my life! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89963


A tasty little afternoon snack, but the bread sticks are decidedly on the anemic side.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90250


A trip to your local Costco store could allow you to scratch the itch pictured above. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Instant Pot lamb curry


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Adobo


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Gumbo!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

